# good puppy



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

just came back from puppy training with my 15 week old boy V Rufus.wow , i have read so many things about Vs being clever and quick to learn,i think he was the most well behaved pup there and he did every thing straight away


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, congratulations to the new Momma... your boy made you proud! I have had similar experiences in obedience school. It's always nice. ;D


----------



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

i was sooo proud,, ;D and as well, when we let them of the leads to play, Rufus just sat there looking at them running round like loonys with a look of "silly things "on his face ;D ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Last week when Mac was 9 weeks we went to puppy class. We had a similar experience with him bing a little smarty. He can now do sit, stay, spin, lay down, fetch, and paw. You are lucky though as although he was one of the smartest pups in the class he was also the trouble maker as we spent the whole class trying to prevent him from pulling on his lead and man when he went off the lead he was mister crazy and wanted to play with all the puppies even the shy ones! Oh well we can work on calming him down. You sound like you have a good one!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Now now Born36, al V's are good one's!!! Some are just......err....different! 

I am a bit like Sarah, I have a chilled V, as V's go. He is still fast paced, after all he is a V. But he isn't too fast paced like some are. 

My little GSP however, she is just a little energizer bunny!! She doesn't stop! Two walks a day gets her through, 3 makes her a nice little girl. One and she destroys the back yard!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, they do it fast, learn fast I am impressed by our V too. Compared to our previous GSD our V is a fast learner.
But soooooo stubborn. Once he leaned and knows the command he will test us every time. It must make sense to him to perform. ;D
My personal favourite command is "leave it". He always obeys but he makes all kinds of gestures :


----------



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

mmmmm..Rufus,now at nearly 18 weeks thinks hes too smart !! like you datacan, i can tell Rufus down or off ,he does it but not until hes bounced about a bit more and gave me that "look at me being naughty "look


----------



## axelsmom (Jun 25, 2011)

Aw you guys must be so so proud! We are starting with Axel soon. Have any of you done agility training (for fun, not competition) with your pups? Axel's favorite pass time is RACING around the house weaving in and out of things... I think he would LOVE it.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to hear you're all enjoying obedience classes with your dogs! It's a great bond builder. Jasper and I have a good time at them, but he's sort of hit that age where he wants to be sure his obedience is rewarded. It's getting tricky, but I imagine it would be much worse if he hadn't had any training before now. Can't wait until he grows out of it a little!

Axelsmom: I have Jasper enrolled in a year-long puppy agility course. It really takes advantage of their natural curiosity and bravery at this age. It's fantastic, and we both adore it. It's really done almost more for him than his obedience classes (he gets so bored in those, because he already knows most of the stuff, plus the trainer talks forever), especially in regards to handler focus and paying attention to the back end of his body (body placement is KEY in agility). I'm sure you can find a local training club that offers a puppy or pre-agility class. All of the obstacles are scaled for smaller bodies, their "jumps" are just getting over the poles that are on the ground, etc. We go to our local obedience training club--there might be an agility club in your city that offers them to. There may or may not be an age limit--our club requires that the puppy be less than 5 months to start puppy agility, otherwise we're required to wait until they're a year or so old and enroll in the foundations agility classes.

You could also try doing some small stuff at home, but our trainer recommends that you avoid weave poles, tire jumps, and contact obstacles, as these can be really tricky and could injure your dog if they're not trained properly. Our trainer asked that we do not practice these things without them to help, since dogs can jump off of or through the obstacles incorrectly, or just generally hurt themselves without the guidance of a trainer. One good thing to do at home is use a 12 inch wide plank and a "ladder" on the ground made out of PVC pipe to help dogs learn foot and body placement--we have those at home.


----------



## axelsmom (Jun 25, 2011)

redrover: thanks for the great information! we are going to look around for an agility class!


----------

